
Tesla Model S stolen, as thieves block location tracking - SonicSoul
http://bgr.com/2016/08/22/tesla-model-s-stolen/
======
ccvannorman
>It’s believed that hackers were able to breach the owners’ Tesla accounts and
then use iPhone or Android apps to access and drive the cars away.

So, now a compromised password could cost you a Tesla? Seems like the stakes
are too damn high! What happened to the good 'ol days when they would at least
need to manufacture (or procure) a dealer key to drive your car away?

~~~
Nadya
_> So, now a compromised password could cost you a Tesla? Seems like the
stakes are too damn high! What happened to the good 'ol days when they would
at least need to manufacture (or procure) a dealer key to drive your car
away?_

Still more effort and more rare than a screwdriver and a knife/wireclippers.
Not that modern cars can be easily hotwired - but the "good 'ol days"
definitely had a lower bar for theft...

~~~
stormcrowsx
A password is incredibly weak security. For someone who is safe it may be
strong but for the average person a little social engineering can acquire it
without their knowledge.

Most modern cars cannot be stolen with a screwdriver and a pair of
wireclippers in a reasonable time frame. A password entry on the other hand
would be seconds and any bystander who did see it would not notice anything
out of the ordinary.

------
throwaway2016a
Wouldn't there be some sort of system effectively making these stolen cars
worthless for anything but spare parts? Like for instance, a stolen phone not
being able to be reactivated at a carrier.

------
chrisallick
I wonder if they did something like use a HackRF or BladeRF to spoof the GPS
signal to make the car believe it hadn't moved?

~~~
exhilaration
GPS jammers are widely available, here's an article about a truck driver in
New Jersey who got caught with one 3 years ago:
[http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2013/08/man_fined_32000_for...](http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2013/08/man_fined_32000_for_blocking_newark_airport_tracking_system.html)

~~~
dwyerm
In the trucking industry, our telematics kept failing to the tuna can problem:
A tuna can is the perfect size, shape, and material to cover a GPS antenna.

